# CentoUno Superleggera...



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share my new toy, I just got it yesterday and can't wait to ride it .


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet, congrats! Lemme guess.....Two Hubs shop? It looks like their parking lot!

Did you buy everything there? Or build up your own components? 

I have the same frame that I need built up, but haven't picked a shop yet, since I'm dealing with a pinched nerve issue the past 2.5 months :mad2:. 

**


----------



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Sweet, congrats! Lemme guess.....Two Hubs shop? It looks like their parking lot!
> 
> Did you buy everything there? Or build up your own components?
> 
> ...


Yes, I got it at 2 hubs, they gave me a deal I couldn't refuse the only parts that are used are the gruppo, they are pretty good over there they should be able to build your bike for you.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Gene,,congrats,,looks like its gonna fly the way it was set-up,,be ready,,,just kidding,,lol,,enjot,,Ed


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Erion,,just curious how your pinched nerve issues happened?



Erion929 said:


> Sweet, congrats! Lemme guess.....Two Hubs shop? It looks like their parking lot!
> 
> Did you buy everything there? Or build up your own components?
> 
> ...


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

As far as the pinched nerve.....not entirely sure, but most likely cuz I tried to "fill in" for a construction worker who didn't show at my house. He was supposed to demo the master bathroom floor tiles, but didn't show. Long story short, I banged tiles for 20 minutes and gave up....but two days later I had an ache in my shoulder blade, then it started radiating down my arm, all the way to the index finger. I've been told a C6 nerve issue.

Conservative phys. therapy for 5 weeks got 70% better, but the last 3 weeks has flattened out and triceps/forearm still aches some. The forward riding position on a motorcycle or bike is the most nagging position :mad2:

Trying to stay conservative, so holding off on MRI and/or cortisone shots. Hoping 2-4 more weeks, max. Frustrating .

**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats. She is definitely a looker. From personal experience, she is one of the best all around-do everything bike that I've owned. Especially excels on climbs. Enjoy. 

Next time u r at 2 hubs, tell Mani and Chary that Tony said hi.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> As far as the pinched nerve.....not entirely sure, but most likely cuz I tried to "fill in" for a construction worker who didn't show at my house. He was supposed to demo the master bathroom floor tiles, but didn't show. Long story short, I banged tiles for 20 minutes and gave up....but two days later I had an ache in my shoulder blade, then it started radiating down my arm, all the way to the index finger. I've been told a C6 nerve issue.
> 
> Conservative phys. therapy for 5 weeks got 70% better, but the last 3 weeks has flattened out and triceps/forearm still aches some. The forward riding position on a motorcycle or bike is the most nagging position :mad2:
> 
> ...


Ron, 
I am going to have to come over and do some kind of PT on you to get u out there before u miss another season. 

All kidding aside, really hope u get well soon. Would love to get some Cento 1 owners in SoCal together for a friendly ride.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, Tony....this issue is pissing me off. Both the Dr. and the therapist seem to think it's most likely a "one-time" shoulder/elbow issue and not a true cervical disc issue. That, at least, makes me feel better. Haven't pressed for an MRI and it's not bad enough to do any cortisone shots...just dull aching in tricep/elbow area. I went to wearing a forearm band for tendinitis at the suggestion of the doc...eh, maybe it's a little better. He wants to watch for 2-4 weeks more.

Started leaning toward TwoHubs, over Edge Cyclesports, to do my build....then called and they wanted $250 to do the build. Edge was $150, plus they would do additional fitting for $50, if needed. Now I'm not sure what I want to do...

**


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

twohubs build a bike for free if you buy the frame from them, the $250 price mark is a pimp ride set-up build, you’ll be surprise how meticulous this guys are, even on the leveling of the derailleur cables..


----------



## ivor (Mar 12, 2012)

Great looking bike. Just curious about your set up, bike size and measurements. I'm about to buy a SL and am between a small and medium


----------



## pyrenees1 (Jul 23, 2010)

ivor said:


> Great looking bike. Just curious about your set up, bike size and measurements. I'm about to buy a SL and am between a small and medium


I 5'6" my bike is a small. Here is the updated look of my bike. I got the Cosmic Carbone SLE yesterday, I had the Fulcrum racing one on it but transferred that to my Orbea Onix, Both have full DA's except for the Cento's Q-rings both are compact. 

Cento's setup:
3T handlebar and stem 44x90
Look Keo Carbon blade pedals
Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Fulcrum Racing 1 2-way fit/ Updated to Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLE.
Rotor Q-rings OCP3 Compact


----------



## ivor (Mar 12, 2012)

that bike looks amazing. The wheels look great. I'm not a fan of how the dura ace crank looks on the SL. Great upgrade.


----------



## ivor (Mar 12, 2012)

*Test Bike for the Weekend*

LBS built this one up for me to take out for the weekend, put 120 miles on it. Dream to ride, glad I tested it as this is small and I'm going to get a medium. Also glad they put the red cables on for me, as I dont like them now.


----------



## ivor (Mar 12, 2012)

*Almost my new SL*

So I thought Friday was going to be my lucky day, this was to the be the bike (still waiting on the white stem), but as they were putting my Easton's on they found a blemish on the underside of the top tube, so I now I have to wait for a fresh one from Wilier and two more weeks, well at least I was taking the Trek from Dallas to soCal to climb Mt Baldy a couple of times next week.


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

ivor said:


> So I thought Friday was going to be my lucky day, this was to the be the bike (still waiting on the white stem), but as they were putting my Easton's on they found a blemish on the underside of the top tube, so I now I have to wait for a fresh one from Wilier and two more weeks, well at least I was taking the Trek from Dallas to soCal to climb Mt Baldy a couple of times next week.


Love the matte black. Wish my red/white/black Cento1 was matte black.


----------



## cpritch06 (May 25, 2007)

Ivor, what's your size (height, inseam)?

Thanks - I'm in the same boat and believe I'm in between a M and L......


----------



## ivor (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey there, I'm 5,8 with a 31.5 inseem, I'm going with the medium. I was between S and M.


----------



## cpritch06 (May 25, 2007)

ivor said:


> Hey there, I'm 5,8 with a 31.5 inseem, I'm going with the medium. I was between S and M.


Thanks Ivor. I'm 5'11" w/31.75" inseam and have been leaning toward the M as well. If I go with the L, I'd end up covering part of the "S" on the seat-mast.


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

Nice bikes


----------

